
KaroSell – Buy and Sell your pre-owned lifestyle stuff - HemantBansal
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/karosell
======
HemantBansal
Hey Guys.. Hemant here. I was hoping to get some feedback on this new platform
we are working on called KaroSell. Our mission is to help people reuse their
lifestyle products. There are lot of unused, new, unopened stuff we have which
just lie in our closets. We want people to take them out. Karosell provides a
social platform where you buy and sell from people you know with a simple
chat. Do lets us know your feedback. Happy Trading!

------
pacnw
Like eBay? or Letgo?

~~~
HemantBansal
you can say that but there is a something which makes us unique, we featured
only lifestyle products which are closely verified by our expert panel..

